# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 RKT/RockChip v2.01 - Factory IMG flashing and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 RKT/RockChip v2.01 - Factory IMG flashing and more* 
 - Main 
 Activated Factory UIMG files support
 - > Flash Factory UIMG Files 
 - > Read Complete Info from UIMG files 
 - > Verify Factory UIMG files content  
 Activated DEVICE MODE verification
 - > There is 3 mode can be found:
  1. Loader Open
  2. MaskROM
  3. Loader Protected
 PROTECTED mode limitations: WRITE PROTECTED ( you can ONLY read fw, patternlock, identify ) 
 - Service
 Activated CPU/HW details info reading
 Improved NAND support
 Improved "Reset UserLocks"  
 - Firmware Reader updated
 Some missed and new types supported 
 - Other
 Fixed connection problems with some devices
 Some improvements and bugfixes 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ferfcwwer

tytyh

----------


## melzi

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## king19dz

merci pour les soft

----------


## eagles

alaccchokran

----------


## hamidocc

merci
pour votre travail

----------

